# (Fill in the blank) You know they are a liberal when _________



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

You know they are a liberal when _________


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

they work harder at getting welfare than finding a job.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

they drive a Prius, wear Birkenstocks and eat Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Feel it is a constitutional right to inquire what PC the police have for every street encounter they observe, but then complain when their Prius gets stolen that the police arn't doing their job...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Since you both said Prius....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

they are assholes.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Right Wing Liberal said:


> Since you both said Prius....


love that ad !


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You know they are a liberal when they have an Obama 2008..or even worse an Obama2012 bumper sticker on previously mentioned Prius


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

You ask to see their license and they have a Brookline or Cambridge adress.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

You know they are a liberal (or fake conservative) when you present a problem, and their first idea to solve it is government related.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You know you're a liberal when you've recently "occupied" a major city becaause you're financially oppressed


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

They open their mouth.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

You swear support of freedom of speech and then bust into a presentation by someone with an opposing viewpoint and shout him/her down.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

They condemn the possession or use of firearms, having never shot one and are the first to call 911 at the slightest inkling of danger expecting an ARMED Police Officer to arrive to "serve and protect them"


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

You know they are a liberal when they allow illegals to occupy this country and feel that it is necessary to support them and educate them.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

_______ when they drive a Subaru or Volvo wagon, replete with an equality bumper sticker, a rainbow sticker, an Obama or Warren for Congress sticker, an "it takes a village to raise a child" sticker, and they operate it like the Non Driving Fucks they really are.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

...when logic ceases to function in their brains. 

...when they say things like, "Couldn't they just have shot him in the leg?" 

...when their double standards and hypocrisy is so blatant they don't take the issue head on, but rather avoid it like it doesn't exist.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

...when they ban guns, but have 24 hour armed security after they retire a la former Chicago Governor

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

when they become a judge in Massachusetts


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

....when you hide behind the 1st amendment and detest the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

....when you worship these douche bags.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

When they close their eyes and tell you what they see.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

When they refuse to rent to an apartment to a veteran!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

When debating an issue with someone, they attack their opponents character and NOT the issue.........


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

They demote 6 NYPD cops for being republicans.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

CJIS said:


> They demote 6 NYPD cops for being republicans.


Not familiar with that story, sounds messed up


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

They are part of a cause they don't even remotely understand.
They stink up your cruiser with the foul odor of patchouli oil, dirt and old smoke.
They don't steal because they're screwed up, they merely do so to "get back at big business" and then go on a diatribe about it in the back of the cruiser.
They play bongos.
They have no respect for anything or anyone that has contributed to their lives in practical ways.
They base their political view on the fact that they either want everything given to them without earning it, or want to legalize drugs, or will habitually blame others for their own mistakes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

When they collect welfare from multiple States at the same time and have children only to increase the amount of the welfare checks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

when they collect SSI for being a worthless junkie.


----------

